# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Buenos Airesin Metrobus-konsepti

## kuukanko

Latinalaisessa Amerikassa on runsaasti raskaita Bus Rapid Transit -järjestelmiä (kuuluisimmat niistä Curitibassa ja Bogotassa).

Buenos Airesissakin on sytytty ajatukselle ja vuonna 2011 valmistui ensimmäinen Metrobus-käytävä. Sen jälkeen niitä on valmistunut useita ja lisää on rakenteilla.

Metrobus-käytävillä ei kulje erillisiä BRT-linjoja, vaan normaaleja bussilinjoja, jotka lähtevät normaaliin katuverkkoon käytävän molemmissa päissä. Jotkut linjat käyttävät reittinsä varrella useita Metrobus-käytäviä. Metrobus onkin lähinnä suomalaisesta bussikaistasta astetta raskaampi versio.

Toteutukset vaihtelevat osuuksittain. Kuvia erilaisista löytyy Buenos Airesin kaupungin sivuilta. Tyypillistä niille kuitenkin on, että Metrobus kulkee muun liikenteen kaistojen keskellä eikä kaistoilla ole mitään muuta liikennettä. Metrobus-osuuksilla bussit joutuvat pysähtymään liikennevaloihin (paitsi moottoritien keskellä oleva Metrobus), mutta ne pääsevät kuitenkin etenemään huomattavasti nopeammin kuin muu liikenne, joka matelee ruuhka-aikoina.

Buenos Airesin pääkadulla 9 de juliolla Metrobus-osuudella on keskilaiturit, mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että bussit ajavat osuudella vasemmanpuoleista liikennettä. Metrobus-käytävä on siinä 2+2-kaistainen niin, että toisella kaistalla on aina vuorotellen jonkun linjan pysäkki ja muut linjat ohittavat sen ulompaa kaistaa. Tällä järjestelyllä kullakin linjalla on pysäkki n. 400 metrin välein, mutta eri linjoilla ne ovat siis aina eri paikoissa. Näin pysäkitkään eivät ruuhkaudu, mutta jos matkustaja pääsisi perille usealla eri linjalla, pitää hänen jo etukäteen päättää millä niistä aikoo mennä.

Osa Metrobus-käytävistä on täysin päällekkäisiä varsinaisen metron kanssa.

----------


## samulih

Itse olen usein miettinyt miksei näitä ole kokeiltu paikoissa jossa olisi helppo toteuttaa? Betoniaitaa vaan pystyyn ja bussit ajamaan?

----------


## tlajunen

Tuo taitaa olla jossain määrin samankaltainen systeemi kuin Alankomaiden Almeressä?

----------

